# Budgies wont sit on certain perch rings



## Benja (Jun 2, 2017)

So as the title says, my budgies wont sit on certain perch rings that I bought for them. They are 4 budgies in a fairly large cage (30x20x50in). I used to have just 1 ring perch which they would all take turns on, so I decided to buy 3 more. They only had 2 rings at the store, so I bought a small triangle perch instead of a 3rd ring. The triangle swings, and they all seem to like it the best. The funny thing is that now they all take turns on the original ring and the triangle swing, but none have gone on the other 2 rings yet. Its been about a week, at first I just thought they didn't notice them yet, but that can likely be ruled out at this point. They are kind of 'fancy' rings, as they have a bell and other toys attached to them, where the original one is just plain. I attached a picture so you can see. Any ideas how to get them interested?


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Welcome to talk budgies....

Too funny...your description of your situation can only make me smile. This is how budgies are. My four had the same swing's and enough for everyone, yet they would constantly squabble over a certain one. Sometime's it can relate to the placement being a preferred location, sometimes it is territorial, and sometimes, like kid's, they want the toy the other kid has. Give it time, and even try moving them around. Put one of the new one's where the favored one is currently at. Budgies are incredibly smart but they are also dangerously curious. It will work out...:001_smile:


----------



## Benja (Jun 2, 2017)

Thanks! I thought about placement as well, as the triangle and original ring are both towards the center of the cage, maybe they like it there the best. I hadn't thought about switching them out, though. I will try it.


----------



## Benja (Jun 2, 2017)

What I did was move them all to the middle. Will see what happens. :thumbup::clearwing 2:


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I see that the white ring is just a ring without any embellishment but the new ones have bells and something in the middle on both sides for them to play with. Maybe they are a bit uneasy because they don't look exactly like the old one. You will see in time if they accept them or not.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/388145-lets-talk-budgies.html
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to Talk Budgies!

You've been given great advice above :thumbsup: Your birds are adorable!

Also, be sure to look through the forum's many Budgie Articles and "stickies" (threads "stuck" to the top of each subform for easy reference) to stay up to date on all the best practices for caring for budgies. If you have any questions after reading through everything, be sure to ask as we'd love to help! 

Best wishes! :wave:


----------

